# What do you use to shuttle?



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

i am in the market for a new truck! i really want toyota tacoma or tundra! having friends that them they shuttle bikes up really well! was just currious to how everyone gets their bikes up the hill! right now i am drivinga misibishi montero sport and dont have rack system for which makes it hell to try to more than one bike to the top! so what is everyone using? thanks 
Double


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm using a full size 2003 Silverado Extended cab short bed 4x4 for mine.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Currently use a Saturn SL2 with Yakima King Cobras and a trunk rack.

If you shuttle with a pickup, you might want to consider a Dakine Pickup Pad....


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

that is my 2nd choice for sure! i really like those as well!


----------



## jhhubb (Apr 19, 2006)

theDoubleD said:


> that is my 2nd choice for sure! i really like those as well!


what the saturn???


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

ha ha ... dodge caravan, do not recommend it .... but its what i use

id go for a nice chevy or something .... definitly a pickup truck for shuttling


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

VW Touareg V8


----------



## SCC (Jan 20, 2007)

Race Face Next cranks:thumbsup:


----------



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)

my tacoma gets the job done



















i can get 7 bikes if we cram them along with 7 riders.....6 is a easier fit tho

4 banger 2wd and it walks up every mountain ive had it on with no probs even when its fully loaded


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

*odd shutles*

And when we wont something to shuttle . We go H.O.V. ( Hand On a Vehicle ). Some times when no place on the vehicle to hold on we take a grab of each other trousers !!!

And some times get towed !!!
But I usually hammer to the Course bottom then pull the rig up. Only when going on unlocal trails my rig goes on the trunk rack.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Nissan Titan, there's a pic of it above.

Soon to have a KTM 450 XC--F hanging off the back for self-contained shuttles.


----------



## santacruzvpfree89 (Sep 10, 2007)

i use a tacoma also, it works great. if you decide to get a pick up then i would highly recommend buying a dakine pad, but you can just put an old blanket over it too... it took me a while to find the dakine pad.


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

I guess the pic aint working.. Well kits my 79 Bronco... Oh yeah


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

i usually use this, but am waiting for my T2 to come in.


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

jhhubb said:


> what the saturn???


no a silverado! i have most deffiently held on the sides before! i would much rather just load the bikes in the back! i have used the dakine pad before it works alright i would say... theonly problem is you can still strach the bumper. i mustly use old packing blankets.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

paranoid56 said:


> i usually use this, but am waiting for my T2 to come in.


nice wagon, I have one just like it in red(minus the drop/wheels of course)


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

We had a Chevy Tahoe with 4 bike rack (Thule T2 and 2 bike extender). When absolutely necessary we could stick another bike, mebbe two in the back.

We just got an 07 Silverado 1500. Still using the same rack. We're getting a hard shell cover for the truck, so won't be putting bikes in the back. But, hubby got the crazy idea to drill into the fiberglass and put an extra flat bed like rack on top of that. 

We have friends that have an F150 (lifted) that have a 4 bike rack and can fit like 3 bikes in the back of their truck with front tires over the tail gate (they've got a bike blanket thing for it). It's a pretty sweet setup. Truck only fits 6 people max inside, though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

gas mileage = tacoma


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*mine*

Sorry, I thought I had pics of it loaded w bikes on my work computer,,,, I usuall put 2 up top and 3 off the back.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, When It's loade with 4 smelly guys it's dubbed the "Smellament"


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

IMO tacomas are a little on the small side. If it was my choice I would go with a Dodge Dakota for a smaller mid-size truck or a Silverado for a bigger truck


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*the Smellament*

fully loaded


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

What good is a drive train if you don't use it. Buck up and grow some legs.


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

'73 Bronco


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

this is how i roll:


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sriracha said:


> this is how i roll:


Look at the gay arm limp wrist. HAHA...

And that is not how you roll(maybe 1 time). All you fools roll in my Truck and get a free rides. Then pitch fits when I want gas money. Cheapskates!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I usually use this with an adapted Thule T2 rack


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*reflection*

2 buck to anyone that cant identify what is in the back window reflection (sorry for the thread jack) but this should be easy.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*oops*

try this pic


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*98 Ford Ranger*

She still has under 30k on her


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The Tundra (With the extended cab) can fit 6 bikes and 6 riders for all your shuttle needs.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> IMO tacomas are a little on the small side. If it was my choice I would go with a Dodge Dakota for a smaller mid-size truck or a Silverado for a bigger truck


Stay away from a dakota, the new tacoma is more spacious by far. I owned a dakota and it was in the shop every 5k miles, but with the tacoma after lots of offroad miles it keeps on ticking.

For me the new tundra is too big to fit down FS roads and get you deep in the hills. The tacoma is just right for four bikes and four people.

I use the Thule T2 and then have king cobras for the bed to carry four bikes and four people. Plan on getting the extension for the T2 soon also.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry, no pics of bikes in the back...

But I've crammed 9 bikes into her...


----------



## Wax (Nov 9, 2005)

this is my DH shuttle, set up in full-onbike festival mode. 7 bikes plus more stuff than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Put the bikes inside the Explorer to make it to the trail head and then hitch a ride on the designated lift truck.

Not pretty but works in the mean time.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

MBX5 said:


> VW Touareg V8


Have you gone to Keystone this summer? I think I saw you on the way up there. Nice bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Here is another Bronco in the bunch


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

where can you get the dakine mat things for the tail gate?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*01 Subaru Impreza STi JDM spec*

No bikes on it on these photos, taken the day I got it. Looks a bit dirtier now. Don't do alot of shuttles in it, but its great for cross country blasts to my favorite riding spot 2 hours away.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

I usually use someone else


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

This beast with a T2... Its pretty useless but can get you just about anywhere if you want it to.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

we use an F-350 long bed with trailer and an 18 person van and take out the back 2-3 seats.
with the truck we can get 20 bikes and about 10 people with the van, we can get 10 and 10


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

BKnight said:


> we use an F-350 long bed with trailer and an 18 person van and take out the back 2-3 seats.
> with the truck we can get 20 bikes and about 10 people with the van, we can get 10 and 10


DAMN... now thats a shuttle.


----------



## axel55 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Tacoma Double Cab*

Tacoma Double Cab - Surprising room in the back seat. Good off-road capability. Decent gas mileage. Will go forever.

My set up is a Dakine Pickup Pad and 4 quick release mounts on a 2x4 board w/ Hurricane Thru Axle adaptors. The more I use it, the more I like the Pickup Pad. Now I only use the quick release mounts on long trips.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> Look at the gay arm limp wrist. HAHA...
> 
> And that is not how you roll(maybe 1 time). All you fools roll in my Truck and get a free rides. Then pitch fits when I want gas money. Cheapskates!!!


yup verified


----------



## axel55 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Bumming a ride on a scooter*

It's also cool when you all ride down and then one of you bums a ride on the back of a scooter back up to the truck.


----------



## trentet (Oct 20, 2004)

*Lola the shuttle*

here's mine, I'm the guy in the red behind the faith. please forgive my use of spandex but I was getting ready to ride cannell meadow pushing 50 lbs of bike up 1400 ft of climbing at 8k ft above sea level. I wanted to breath. as it was I went through 6 liters of water. feel free to poke fun at my buddy dressed up for the road ride. he left his mtn gear at work. had to borrow my mallets off my cross country bike and mount my cleats to his carbon road shoes. He did ok till he hit some sand on the plunge and took a header off a cliff to a boulder 10 feet below with his bike still attached. Anywho, Lola can carry 10 riders and a driver 4 bikes inside and 10 on the trailer behind. She's a '92 with 13000 miles on her sporting a DTA 360 International turbo diesel, 5 speed Spicer manual with granny gear, but no motorcycle rack on the front yet for self shuttling purposes. All in good time


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

I like this one....


----------



## mavis0826 (Jan 15, 2007)

*how about this*

:thumbsup:


----------

